# So....i got my Toro 726 TE today



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

According to the seller this was supposed to be a well maintained good machine that always started using the pull start.
Well...it didnt today....
Both plastic engine/fuel tank covers were cracked and the machine looks like its been neglected all its life.

At least the seller was cool though. He told me in a sms that he couldnt start it and i could have it for free if i wanted it, ofcourse i did.

Will give it a good power wash and take some picture of it. Its a 2-stroker and we all know how they look after running and not being washed for years, its oil all over it and it looks really bad.

Do any of you guys where i can get hold of those plastic covers?


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

Just power washed it and its still sitting on the trailer.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

If it were me, and the cracks were not too bad, I would just epoxy the plastic where it is cracked, if possible. You may also be able to reinforce the area with a washer if it is cracked near a screw hole. That is what I did for the rear cover on my CCR3650. It was cracked and a new one was not available.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Mossing said:


> Just power washed it and its still sitting on the trailer.


Great deal. It looks to be in very good condition, minus the no start issue.Here is a link to the engine service manual-
13300 (toro.com)


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

Actually, it looks a lot better now that ive power washed it and the cracks arent that bad.
Mounting the two covers together with horisontal screws will do the trick. I didnt see the holes before i washed it as it was covered in oil and dirt.

Thanks goes out to both of you.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

No problem. Good luck with the cleaning / repairs. I hope the machine will give you years of good service.


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

Its only a matter of spark and good fuel in a clean carb. I will get it running and sell it when winter comes.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

is thaat a galvanized nail? it will eventually rust, you should swap in a stainless one. maybe the dealer has one!


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

Yup, its a nail. I guess the previous owner lost the hairpin and this was the best he had. At least he was sollution oriented.
It will be replaced.


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

Can any of you guys give med the size spec for these parts?
# 106-9169
# 106-9174

Its the vertical screws holding the plastic covers together.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Google-fu says Toro 106-9169 = #10-24 X .875 bolt









I can't find the thread pitch info on 106-9174, but here's a picture of it:










To me, that looks like a #10-24 bolt as well, ~4" length

Good luck!


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

Thanks.
I googled it as well and found the pics but i couldnt figure out the size.
So, what you say that its a metric 10 millimeter bolt with a 24 centimeter length?

Did i understand you right?

Edit: No it cant be. I simply didnt understand the 10-24 term.
4" is about 24 centimeters though.
Googled it and found the answer.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Are you able to get 10-24 (SAE) screws in Norway?


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

I dont really know as we usually use metric screws here.

Ofcourse i can order them from a Toro seller for i guess $50 or so.
Ill have to look around a little bit.


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

I just called an US car dealer who has thair own work shop as well and asked if they had any bolts like that. I suggested that an airfilter bolt to a muscle car probably would fit if they were at least 4" long, if longer i can just cut it down.
They had 1. Picking it up later today and i will see if i can use it.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Why not just re-tap the necessary screw holes to a metric equivalent ( 4mm-5mm) since they are just cover fasteners??


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

You sir, are a genious. Why didnt i think of that myself?!?

Feeling embarrased now....


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

Ive put this machine on hold as its summer and hot, will play around with it when temp is dropping.
However, the previous owner told me that the starter was faulty, i havent tested it yet. The original part number is 801329 but thats for the US version wich isnt very compatible with our voltage here in Europe. We have 220V/230V in our outlets.
Can any of you point me in the direction of the part number for the starter that i need? I might be luck and find it on other types of machines and get hold of it on our countrys version of craigs list.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

It looks like Toro P\N 100-3328 is for the 230V starter. The electrical plug on your machine LOOKS to be a European plug where as an American 120v plug looks like this-


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

Hmm....
That part number i cant find anywhere, but if you look at my Toro you see how European plugs look like.
They are attached to the starter itself via the cord and the cord allways hangs out of the motor like on the pic.
This is why i assume that the serial number that i find on toros spread sheet is for an US starter.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

That’s sweet! I got mine out today. Didn’t take much of anything to get mine running, but I think it sat for quite a while. Just letting it run in the driveway for a while. Burning some fuel trying to get things cleaned up in there. It smokes a little more than I feel like it should.


----------

